# Getting seasoning to stick on the meat?!



## ccothron (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm having issues with getting my seasoning to stick to the meat.  I season one side, flip it over to season the other side.  When I go to put the meat on the grill, the side that was seasoned first, which is now down in the pan, comes up with little to no seasoning on it.  I have to start scraping the pan and putting it back on.  Any suggestions how to keep the seasoning on both sides before cooking???


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Try a mustard rub then apply your rub it will help the rub stick and won't leave any taste once cooked


----------



## hexlobular (Apr 11, 2011)

If I use a rub, I coat the meat with mustard.  If I'm just seasoning the meat, I like to use a little olive oil on it, then let it rest for a bit before smoking.

Just my $.02


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 11, 2011)

Hexlobular said:


> If I use a rub, I coat the meat with mustard.  If I'm just seasoning the meat, I like to use a little olive oil on it, then let it rest for a bit before smoking.
> 
> Just my $.02










   what he said


----------



## hmcm (Apr 11, 2011)

Mustard and Worcestershire both work awesome for this purpose.  I haven't tried the "thick" W sauce but I hear it works better than standard.  I haven't had any issues with std W sauce, it's just a bit runny.  Mustard, on the other hand, works like a charm!! EVOO is also a good choice.


----------



## eman (Apr 11, 2011)

For beef use oil or butter to bind your seasoning. For pork or fowl i mix mustard , molasses an a tsp of liquid crab boil nd use it as a binder for my rub.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 12, 2011)

I also remember seeing where someone used A-1 before applying their rub... I plan on trying that to see how it is.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2011)

Mustard or EVOO for me.


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 12, 2011)

EVOO for me..


----------



## sqwib (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't use anything, the rub will draw moisture out from the meat making it stick.

What I do is, place plastic wrap in a hotel pan, sprinkle the rub on the plastic wrap lay the meat on the plastic wrap, rub the top..sometimes I'll flip it when the rub on top gets wet then apply some more rub, wrap and refrigerate.

Mustard or EVOO (Hope I didn't sound like Rachael Ray), works fine as others have mentioned.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2011)

SQWIB beat me to part of my method:

First of all, I use Yellow Mustard on Pork, and Worcestershire Thick on Beef. I want to try A1 soon too, but only on Beef.

Then I put whatever dry rub I'm going to use on top of that.

My Method:

First I lay out a big enough piece of plastic wrap on my counter, and smooth out all the wrinkles.

Then sprinkle a good amount of my rub on that sheet, in an area bigger around than the piece of meat I'm rubbing.

Then coat one side of the meat with whichever I mentioned above, and drop that piece of meat onto the rub I spread out on the plastic wrap, with the wet side down.

Then I coat the other side with the wet sauce, and be sure to get some on the edges of the meat too.

Then put the dry rub on the final side, including some on edges.

Then as I'm folding the plastic wrap up over the meat, I lift the plastic up smartly around the edges, to get the dry rub that is on the plastic wrap to fasten itself to the edges of the meat, instead of it sliding in on a pile.

Then finish wrapping.

Bear


----------



## lght (Apr 14, 2011)

I apply the same way, but I don't care for mustard much so I make up a batch for A1, Worcestershire, some additional seasons, and add the rub to that.  Makes a thick slurry similar to the texture of mustard, but with a different flavor profile.


----------



## porked (Apr 14, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> SQWIB beat me to part of my method:
> 
> First of all, I use Yellow Mustard on Pork, and Worcestershire Thick on Beef. I want to try A1 soon too, but only on Beef.
> 
> ...


Excellent method my friend. I have never done it exactly that way but it makes perfect sense. I guess I just like to get the rub all over the place and then have to clean it up, get out the vacuum for what fell on the floor, about 20 paper towels to wipe off the counter, and hurrying all the way before the missus sees the mess I made. Now that's fun!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2011)

Porked said:


> Excellent method my friend. I have never done it exactly that way but it makes perfect sense. I guess I just like to get the rub all over the place and then have to clean it up, get out the vacuum for what fell on the floor, about 20 paper towels to wipe off the counter, and hurrying all the way before the missus sees the mess I made. Now that's fun!


That way's fun too, but the way I do it seems to be the only way I avoid having the big old finger prints on the meat, without any rub on, from flipping it over.


----------



## ellymae (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't use anything - just hit it with the rub while the pit if heating up -


----------



## jlafrenz (Sep 5, 2012)

Has anyone tried honey, agave nectar or maple syrup as a base for dry rub?


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 5, 2012)

ellymae said:


> I don't use anything - just hit it with the rub while the pit if heating up -



Same here.

I also will season the night before and reseason just before I put in the smoker.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 5, 2012)

Sometimes olive oil before applying but most of the time it's just rub, flip, rub and into plastic wrap. Apply some more right before smoking/grilling.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 5, 2012)

Rub, flip, rub wrap - re rub in the AM before the smoke


----------

